# Japan nuclear disaster



## patnor1011 (Mar 15, 2011)

Lets talk a bit about how that may affect us or future and what is going on. Lets not to talk about conspiracy theories like HAARP or global warming caused that lets try to focus on aftermath. Like what do you think this will do with Japan, economy, health, nuclear industry and so on. I am deeply sorry about what happened and my opinion is that nuclear industry - nuclear energy is not way to go as there are still unsolved problems like what to do with spent fuel and with possibility of future natural disasters which will surely repeat and make another plants unstable and hazard.


----------



## metatp (Mar 15, 2011)

Patnor1011,

From what I understand, the nuclear expert at different universities are saying that the effects of issue is being blown way out of proportion by the media. I am not a nuclear expert, so I don't know. I do think that the biggest problem in probably the disposal of the spent fuel. For all practical purposes, it will be with us for a very long time.


----------



## markmopar (Mar 15, 2011)

HTPatch, you're very correct about the media. But, then again, that's what they do. Look what they did with the Three Mile Island incident.

I've been looking into thorium reactors. Very interesting stuff and seems to be much safer!


----------



## rasanders22 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ive read that the design of the reactor has been in question for decades and the head scientist quit of its design. He said that it would not hold the pressure created by a loss of cooling water. I still support nuclear powerand would be willing to live next to one.


----------



## Mrslow55 (Mar 16, 2011)

Send the spent rods to the sun 8)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 16, 2011)

rasanders22 said:


> Ive read that the design of the reactor has been in question for decades and the head scientist quit of its design. He said that it would not hold the pressure created by a loss of cooling water. I still support nuclear powerand would be willing to live next to one.



Actually I think what you are referring to is the lead project engineer that worked for GE desighning similar reactors had some concerns about the desighn, he resighned his position because of the concerns and then the NRA stepped in and GE changed the desighns.


----------



## Ocean (Mar 18, 2011)

Is this reaction going to get hot enough that we could drop some lead in there from above, and the intense heat will transform it to gold?

just joking of course...


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 18, 2011)

Soon enough they will not be able to fly over that place. Radiation will disable electronics in helicopters (and kill pilots too). Exclusion zone is 50 miles - we need to see that it is not circle but a ball so some of this distance apply to height too. Chernobyl was closed when people start shoveling dirt, debris, and lead to hole which was left after meltdown. They did it few seconds a time then out... Heavy machinery brought there was working couple minutes or did not even started. Not many of this peoples live today.


----------



## 4metals (Mar 18, 2011)

Don't they make an exposure suit that is effective? Other than a 4 ton lead suit?


----------



## Lou (Mar 19, 2011)

No exposure suit on earth will stop gamma or hard x-rays; those need feet of lead and meters of concrete. Quite obviously the situation is far more serious than all were led to believe. My thoughts are with the Japanese. 



This is a reminder of just how fragile our pride is, us men with our cities, our science, and 'our' land. Seeing the most technologically prepared country in the world suffer like this should terrify us all. Stands in stark contrast to the tragedy in Haiti.


----------

